# Consulta con que parlantes empezar



## norbert1981 (Ene 30, 2013)

Hola Amigos..

Tengo una duda quiero armar una columna con dos parlantes de 5 pulgadas y tweeter o algún baffle..
Estoy leyendo y mirando planos por acá y veo que hay mucha info y muy buena información..
Pero tengo una duda,  en la elección de los parlantes, (que la marca a utilizar) 
eje xonox ( me los recomendó Crimson)

O que me recomienda construir para arrancar, envase a sus experiencia ?
Saludos...


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 30, 2013)

norbert1981 dijo:


> Hola Amigos..
> 
> Tengo una duda quiero armar una columna con dos parlantes de 5 pulgadas y tweeter o algún baffle..
> Estoy leyendo y mirando planos por acá y veo que hay mucha info y muy buena información..
> ...


 
Hola Norbert, estaría bueno que nos comentes que presupuesto manejas para ver que podes hacer, tal vez vos quieras un 2x5´´ + tweeter, pero esta no sea la mejor opción con determinado presupuesto o, lo que se consigue en el país, ya desde el vamos, en 5´´ no hay cosas buenas, te conviene estirarte a 6.5´´ que ahí si, tenés muchas mas opciones.
Mira un poco la pagina de GB-Audio, tienen un modelito nuevo que tal vez ande bien http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/parlantes.php?modelo[]=B-6L
Sino Tonhalle: http://www.audifan.com.ar/woofer-6-kevlar.html
Tweeter creo que solo se consigue el domo textil de 1´´ de Tonhalle, me comentaron que anda bien, pero nunca lo medí.
Saludos!


----------



## norbert1981 (Ene 30, 2013)

Gracias por tu tiempo juan...
Yo pensaba gastan $1000 en algo como para arrancar, eso que me comentas que me conviene 6.5 me gusto, acá el maestro sos vos...
SI hay que hacerlas de 6.5 no hay problema, mientras que se consiga lo que sea...

Yo tengo uno infinity de 10, que suenan muy bien , pero no quiero hacer algo como eso , me gustaría hacer algo como 
Baffles Columna Yamaha Ns-8390 Hi-fi   o    Bafles Columna B&w Bowers & Wilki
Eso ya no depende de mi, sino de mi presupuesto y de lo que me aconsejen ustedes o los que conocen del tema...
Yo tengo también unos Edifier R1000 y el otro escuche uno R1900t2  y me gustaron...
Eso son de 5 pulgadas y por lo que veo mas sencillos de fabricar

A mi lo que me interesa no es que suenen como ninguno de los ejemplo , por que se que va hacer muy complicado, pero si lograr lo mejor con los materiales que use y lo mas importante de todo APRENDER.


----------



## niguel (Ene 30, 2013)

yo estoy dando vueltas en pensar en armarme una caja acustica  de dos vias o sea con un tweeter y un woofer , no quisiera en meterme en algo muy complicado ya que recién empiezo con esto de la acústica,  como es para mi habitación y solo tengo amplificador de 20 w me vendria genial que caracteristicas mas o menos tendría que tener la caja para dicho propósito...de cuantas pulgadas deben ser los transductores y otras cosas que no sepa y que sea importante digo esto ya que  acá en peru , bueno especificando en arequipa estuve mas o menos cotizando que marcas de parlantes valgan la pena comprar y me enseñaron unos made in china y que solo me daban los datos como la marca(que ni en google no existe) la potencia y la impedancia (yo quisiera que sea de 8 ohm) 
y cuando le dije al vendedor ..oye tio y los parametros t/s ...me miro con una cara.
bueno amigos del foro aprovechando el tema quisiera ,si no es mucha molestia que me dieran algunas marcas de tweeter y woofer que  podria comprar acá peru.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 30, 2013)

niguel dijo:


> ... me enseñaron unos made in china y que solo me daban los datos como la marca(que ni en google no existe) la potencia y la impedancia (yo quisiera que sea de 8 ohm)
> *y cuando le dije al vendedor ..oye tio y los parametros t/s ...me miro con una cara*.


    
Jajaja..... típico!!!!!!
Pues vas a tener que medir los parámetros T/S, pero desde ya te aviso que ese tipo de parlantes están "normalmente" diseñados para cajas bass-reflex y con un Qts muuuy grande para que retumben los graves de 60Hz. Que triste.....


----------



## norbert1981 (Ene 31, 2013)

Claro a mi me paso lo mismo el otro día .. vi unos parlantes y digo estos me sirven para hacer algo,,, cuando entro acá a leer , mirar  como construir algún baffle me doy cuenta que si o si necesito parámetros T-S y bueno esos no los tenían.. así que decidí entrar acá a buscar recomendaciones...


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 31, 2013)

norbert1981 dijo:


> Claro a mi me paso lo mismo el otro día .. vi unos parlantes y digo estos me sirven para hacer algo,,, cuando entro acá a leer , mirar  como construir algún baffle me doy cuenta que si o si necesito parámetros T-S y bueno esos no los tenían.. así que decidí entrar acá a buscar recomendaciones...



Ojo que medirlos es muy fácil, si bien no muchas marcas los traen esto no quiere decir que todas las que no los traen son malas, leé este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/

Ya con que midas los ts vas a lograr resultados muchísimo mejores de lo que esperar, por mas que los parlantes no sean de lo mejor 



Ha otra cosa, ojo de no gastar todo el dinero en los parlantes y tweeters por que, un bafle bien hecho también sale caro, con $1000 en argentina vas a estar justísimo para armar algo bueno bueno.
A menos que la estética no te interese


----------



## niguel (Ene 31, 2013)

Vaya de lo que entero....entonces estimado ezaballa tendría que conseguir sea como sea un woofer que no este diseñado para bass reflex?
entonces quisiera que me orienten mas o menos que características tendría que tener mi caja acústica de dos vías ,se podría decir una  "caja clásica" , de cuantas pulgadas seria el woofer y que tipo de tweeter podría comprar ?
O me lanzo a comprar al primero que encuentre ..
señor cual es el woofer  mas caro (pensando, por algo costara mas) entre 5 a 10 pulgadas de 8 ohm  ..(ya no le tendré que decir de lo parámetros t/s )
 ahh tengo este.
 y a cuanto esta ?
50 soles (mas o menos 20 dolares)
y un tweeter?
tengo este (tambien barato).
me los llevo pero, oye tio cual es la frecuencia de resonancia de estos ( no quiero que mire raro de nuevo).


----------



## norbert1981 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hola Juan...

Por lo que veo mi presupuesto no es el mejor para hacer unas columnas...
Osea que me voy a inclinar por la opción de unos baffles tipo R1900 edifier o algo similar
Mande un mail pidiendo los precios de los que vos me mandaste , los que yo había mirado para comprar eran  uno foxtex 6.5... 
Si puedo mañana voy a comprar los componentes para armar el cable, asi los mido yo y emprendo un poco mas...
Dejando de lado la opción de las Columnas,,,, vos que me recomendarías para empezar, te comento que me gustaría armar algo tipo r1900 o algo de mejor calidad , como para usar para mastering (tipo monitores de campo lejano)...


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 1, 2013)

norbert1981 dijo:


> Hola Juan...
> 
> Por lo que veo mi presupuesto no es el mejor para hacer unas columnas...
> Osea que me voy a inclinar por la opción de unos baffles tipo R1900 edifier o algo similar
> ...



Para hacer mastering los vas a tener que medir si o si acusticamente, sino, no vas a saber donde estas parado.
Los foxtex son muy truchos, no van...

Yo iría por tonhadle de 6.5´´ mas tweeter de la misma marca en 1´´ domo textil


----------



## norbert1981 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hola juan..
Ya casi tengo el cable, solo me falta medir la resistencia y lo termino ( no se que onda mi tester pero me tira datos medios locos, anda muy mal jejeje me marca algo como 3.5 cuando lo pongo en ohms en la escala de 20)..


----------

